# Please tell me this isnt as bad as it seems. Engine will not manually turn over.



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey Fellas, 
I need some help again. So we are putting my father in Laws 1966 GTO together (has a later 421 from either a Bonneville or a catalina) and trying to find TDC to set the distributor, instal plugs and get it running and trying to manually turn it over and it will only move about an 8th of a turn. Its been sitting in a garage since 1999 so im not sure what is going on. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated...

V/r Jason


----------



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

Figured it out, the car was in Gear... I know... Rookie Move


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Don’t be too hard on yourself, it is easy to do!...we all have those moments, I salute you for tackling it head on!


----------

